# Sad news re Colin and Clark



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*On 27th February Colin(Zooman) and Clark(CE1985F ) attended a dogshow and returned to a house fire, were they tragically lost their much loved collection of Primates and Tortoises. The other pets survived but Zander one of their Siamese was rescued from the house in a collapsed state. The fire was believed to have been started by a faulty heat lamp.*
*They are both still in shock after this tragic event which is understandable*
*Nobody deserves such bad luck especially these 2, I really feel for them as they really are real life nice guys.*


*I have asked their permission to put a thread in the 3 sections they have the most friends as I feel that their friends on here can help them through this*


*A few people have asked if we could start a collection for them and I think its a great idea as they have been down on their luck recently. If you would like to contribute then drop me a pm, donations by paypal, cheque or postal order*
*All donations will be acknowledged on this thread then sent to Colin and Clark once we have a pool of money.*
*If anyone has a better idea to collect the money please let me know as Ive never done this before.*


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

oh my god thats so awful. but to happen to there home after there shop.jesus christ.

please send them my best wishes. x x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Every pet owner's worst nightmare....  They are both in my thoughts....


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Thinking of them both, what a horrible thing to happen. Sending our thoughts.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

my god, thats awfull. i cant imagine how they must be feeling. my thoughts are with them. i dont live too far from them so please tell them if i can be of any help to let me know.


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thats terrible to hear wish them all the best.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

pming right now: victory: poor guys


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> pming right now: victory: poor guys


 
Thankyou for your donation:no1:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

omg how awful.
Did this not happen to zooman before a few years ago or am I thinking of someone else ?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

wohic said:


> omg how awful.
> Did this not happen to zooman before a few years ago or am I thinking of someone else ?


 
They had a fire in their petshop caused by arson and Clark still isnt fully recovered from his injury


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, their petshop caught fire

Couldn't happen to two nicer people... I owe Colin a lot!

pm'd


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this.

Hugs and love being sent to them both.

Aly


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

:gasp: yup just found the thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/shelled-turtles-tortoise/427644-very-bad-news-people.html

Can not imagine what they must be going through


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Awful news - real sorry to hear this.:gasp:

Is it possible to find out the make of Heat Lamp at all?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Thankyou for your donation:no1:


 no problem.


wohic said:


> omg how awful.
> Did this not happen to zooman before a few years ago or am I thinking of someone else ?


 I recall reading something similar myself not sure if it was him though


wohic said:


> :gasp: yup just found the thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/shelled-turtles-tortoise/427644-very-bad-news-people.html
> 
> Can not imagine what they must be going through


 yeah not good, would knock anyone back a long way.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

hippyhaplos said:


> Yeah, their petshop caught fire
> 
> Couldn't happen to two nicer people... I owe Colin a lot!
> 
> pm'd


Thankyou for your donation:no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kato said:


> Awful news - real sorry to hear this.:gasp:
> 
> Is it possible to find out the make of Heat Lamp at all?


could have been anything? may have been the lamp or its holder? no one will really ever know? may not have been that at all.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

kato said:


> Awful news - real sorry to hear this.:gasp:
> 
> Is it possible to find out the make of Heat Lamp at all?


 

I will ask Colin/clark when I speak to them again as they are still very upset


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've said this on the cat chat thread, but I'm going to say it again - I feel so very sorry for both of them. Fire is any animal owners biggest fear I think - I know it is mine and to have it happen twice in barely a year just doesn't bear thinking of.

Colin absolutely loved his Marmosets and his tortoises and prided himself on their care, so I just can't bear to think of how he's feeling at the moment.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

The story from the local paper; although as they're only going off what they were told i'm guessing somebody told them they were turtles and not tortoises


All creatures great and small rescued from fire - Local - lep.co.uk


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> I've said this on the cat chat thread, but I'm going to say it again - I feel so very sorry for both of them. Fire is any animal owners biggest fear I think - I know it is mine and to have it happen twice in barely a year just doesn't bear thinking of.
> 
> Colin absolutely loved his Marmosets and his tortoise and prided himself on their care, so I just can't bear to think of how he's feeling at the moment.


 
Thankyou for your donation :no1:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

That is so sad . I have never talked to them personally but that must be such an awful thing to go through. I cant believe it has happened to them twice.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

To be honest I think that's one of the reasons why it shocked all of his friends on here! No-one deserves that to happen to them twice - the shop fire was only a year ago last December.


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

What a run of bad luck i can't believe it. Sending hugs though i never spoke to either. :grouphug:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I am really sorry to hear this, fire is any pet owners worst nightmare and I'm so glad that at least some of their pets got out unscathed.



> Fire crews used breathing apparatus and a thermal imaging camera to search the house and make sure they had reached all the animals.


Kudos to the fire service for going to the extra effort to make sure all the animals that could be saved were.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Indeed... Not all fire men would have gone through so much "trouble" to save the animals. Well done, them!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I am lost for words. Tell them i was asking about them Shell. If i had any money i would happily make a donation but im skint. BUT once they are on their feet again i would be happy to give them one of my baby egg eaters to get their collection started again.

In the mean time , i am sending them hugs.


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

What a tragedy  I really hope they manage to pick themselves up after this and rebuild their collection.

An another note, did anyone notice the comment at the end of the article? Might be me being a bit cynical but felt a bit like bad form to have a comment about how monkeys aren't to be kept domestically from some 'expert'. Felt a bit like a dig at the poor bloke


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Not got much as just had baby but would like to add what i can to collection. From my time on the forum Collin struck me as a lovely man. Im sorry he has had such a bad time. RIP little critters  And love to collin and his family


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

Recluso said:


> What a tragedy  I really hope they manage to pick themselves up after this and rebuild their collection.
> 
> An another note, did anyone notice the comment at the end of the article? Might be me being a bit cynical but felt a bit like bad form to have a comment about how monkeys aren't to be kept domestically from some 'expert'. Felt a bit like a dig at the poor bloke


I thought that too, from the posts I've seen by Colin he is one the few people in this country who actually know how to keep primates properly in captivity and was always one of the first people to help out others with great advice on keeping them!

How very sad, I had tears in my eyes reading that article, I always worry about what would happen to the animals if something happened to the house and we weren't home! I think the firemen did a great job ensuring all the animals that could be recused were. I have no spare money at the moment as I've just paid my rent but if your still collecting when I get my next payment I'll be happy to send some.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

damn... thats sucks big time...
my thoughts are with them and their families at this difficult time and i wish them a speedy/peaceful recovery.


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

this is my worse fear i couldnt give a toss about the material things its the animals!!!!! is there any way of checking for things like this as having reptiles we have heat lamps and systems??????:help:

my thougts go out to them, the pore buggers


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> They had a fire in their petshop caused by arson and Clark still isnt fully recovered from his injury


When I saw them a couple of weekends back Clark was still suffering his injury. Then to have another fire but this time at home. I can't believe it. They are such nice guys as well.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Clark can still barely talk due to the last one.....


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Cant believe this has happened was only talking to Colin the other week about the pets. Will put this link on my RFUK group.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Recluso said:


> An another note, did anyone notice the comment at the end of the article? Might be me being a bit cynical but felt a bit like bad form to have a comment about how monkeys aren't to be kept domestically from some 'expert'. Felt a bit like a dig at the poor bloke


I did and I thought it was totally out of order.

I thought it was like saying, well the monkeys died, but he shouldn't have really had them in the fist place!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i have posted on the other topic hun such a shame 

and cant beleve monkey worlds dig the heart less bitch

well shes just had a complaint from me sent to there site about her comments on such a tragic accident


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

This is such sad news. My thoughts are with them.

Fire from the electrics has always worried me....we have a fire extinguisher because of it, but when you are out, then it is useless.

xx


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Recluso said:


> An another note, did anyone notice the comment at the end of the article? Might be me being a bit cynical but felt a bit like bad form to have a comment about how monkeys aren't to be kept domestically from some 'expert'. Felt a bit like a dig at the poor bloke


yeah i thought that too, talk about kicking the poor blokes when there down! no need for it. willing to bet zooman knows as much if not more about primates than her anyway. again, my thoughts are with them.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

This is just too sad for words. My heart goes out to them, how absolutely devastating.

As for the last paragraph of that article, disgusting to be passing such comments without any knowledge of the keeper in question. It was obvious for all to see in the Exotics section that Clark was hugely experienced and that those primates were kept in superb conditions.

Thinking of you both guys.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

katie harris said:


> this is my worse fear i couldnt give a toss about the material things its the animals!!!!! is there any way of checking for things like this as having reptiles we have heat lamps and systems??????:help:
> 
> my thougts go out to them, the pore buggers


 
Its a worry that i have aways had. Its important that people reguarly check their electrical sockets and make sure that any extension leads arent overloaded. In some cases where peope own reptile rooms or a reptile shed its necessary to get a seperate ring main fitted to the home electrics to prevent overload. Other than that make sure that any lamps are 100% stable......clamp lamps tend to be rather unreliable so suspension from the cielings by chains would be advised to prevent lamps toppling over. And if its stil a worry then turn the reptie heating off when you arent going to be home for a few hours . I cant think of a single commonly kept exotic that cant go without a direct heat source for a few hours. Just keep your normal domestic central heating on and they will be fine for up to 3-4 hours. im not saying that col and clarke didnt do any of this, just explaing how you can safe gaurd against your own fires. 

Its also worth having a action plan in the event of a fire at night time etc. We have always kept a duvet cover in the reptile room and the plan was to throw each and every RUB that we could grab into it and drop it out of the window after we had made sure the kids had got out safely.

I remember there was thread on here and CB reptiles a few years back, somebody lost almost their entire reptile collection when a shed fire started. They posted pics of the damage and it was horrific. Plastic vivs have melted and sealed their occupants inside. So many animals lost but a few survived with terrible injuries. Its very sad when it happens but if it makes us al take note and assess our own electrics and what we can do to prevent it happening to us.....then at least a tiny bit of positivity comes out of it.


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

im so sorry to hear this thinking of you {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

My thoughts go out to them, i remember the fire at their shop happening and reading about it on here. Never spoke to Zooman but he always comes across as a very nice guy.



miss_ferret said:


> yeah i thought that too, talk about kicking the poor blokes when there down! no need for it. willing to bet zooman knows as much if not more about primates than her anyway. again, my thoughts are with them.


I can see why people are annoyed at the end comment, whether the comment was made in direct relation to this incident or not i don't think the paper should have published it, i don't think you can blame the person quoted. Anyone that has watched Monkey Life would know how passionate she is about the animals and there's no way she'd make a comment to stick the knife in.

As to the above quote, you're annoyed at the comment she made but then have a dig of your own at her. Taking nothing away from Zooman but she runs the largest primate rescue centre in the world.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thankyou all for your donations and promises of such:notworthy:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Im so sorry to here this


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi


Oh this is such sad news and I do feel for them. Sending my love and best wishes xx

Krista xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have contacted Colin and Clark to tell them about the collection and lovely messages, they are deeply touched and dont know how to convey their feelings. They send much love and thanks to you all:notworthy:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

My thoughts go out to them both, to happen once is heart braking, to happen twice is soul destroying. 

Hugs to them both
Jay


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> could have been anything? may have been the lamp or its holder? no one will really ever know? may not have been that at all.


I wondered because recently we had a very popular one all but catch fire on us but without fusing - scary stuff.



Shell195 said:


> I will ask Colin/clark when I speak to them again as they are still very upset


Please, don't trouble them at this awful time - but would be interested to find out in time.

Once is absolutely terrible, but twice just so awful for them.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

in a case like this wont there be an investigation into how it started (what went wrong with the heat lamp?)? by there insurance company if nothing else? so shouldnt that give more details into how it happened?

having never had anything like this happen to me im not sure what happens?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

miss_ferret said:


> in a case like this wont there be an investigation into how it started (what went wrong with the heat lamp?)? by there insurance company if nothing else? so shouldnt that give more details into how it happened?
> 
> having never had anything like this happen to me im not sure what happens?


 
an interesting point but up ontil it is proved! that is was the heat lamp? which will be difficult I would think, nothing can be said for certain.
it was only beleived to be? not proven


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

The last paragraph is probably there to do the same thing that you lot, and Colin, do to people who come on wanting a monkey. It's more than likely been added to discourage people from reading it and saying 'oh wow, monkeys.. i might get some'.
Although with the comments on the heat lamp being faulty, the report does say that it had overturned, so it probably heated the carpet up which started a fire... Although obviously Colin will know more about that when he gets the report through.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Im really sorry to hear that, I dont know you guys personally but you guys are in my thoughts


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear this, such sad news. Our thoughts are with you Colin and Clark.


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

This is so sad, just can't believe the news. These poor guys to have to go through this yet again. Don't know them but sending the boys loads of hugs.

Jules
xx


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Really shocked to hear about this, I never really had contact with his partner but Zooman seems a really lovely person and my thoughts are with both of them

As to the Last comment on the article it says only that they should be kept by experts, which in this case they were, so we can all agree there then!:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

i did already convey my thoughts on this on the cat chat but i have put off commenting on this thread as just thing about collin, clark and the poor animals has been very emotional, when i first heard that there was a problem i thought they may have lost one animal, but when i found out it was a fire (and the second fire to plague these two wonderfull gentlemen) and the tortoises and the family of marms had lost their lives i was very upset and even strugled to sleep, and even felt quilty feeling tat way when collin and clark are the ones who have been effected by it.



Recluso said:


> What a tragedy  I really hope they manage to pick themselves up after this and rebuild their collection.
> 
> An another note, did anyone notice the comment at the end of the article? Might be me being a bit cynical but felt a bit like bad form to have a comment about how monkeys aren't to be kept domestically from some 'expert'. Felt a bit like a dig at the poor bloke


i felt this but i also agrre that it may have been as meko has said below however i think the paper or even the speaker should have worded it better as it did ome accross as very accusing in the article



Meko said:


> The last paragraph is probably there to do the same thing that you lot, and Colin, do to people who come on wanting a monkey. It's more than likely been added to discourage people from reading it and saying 'oh wow, monkeys.. i might get some'.


----------



## Skarlet (Nov 8, 2009)

I just wanted to post that I am thinking of both Colin and Clark at this time. I don't know them, as I mostly lurk, but this is a awful thing to happen.


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

This really is tragic, I'm so sorry for their loss - the worst things happen to the nicest people it would seem


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Oh God, twice in a year is enough to destroy anyone's confidence, let alone once.

I didn't know either Colin nor Clark but I have so much sympathy for them, I really do hope they continue keeping after this 

How long with the collection be going for? I get paid soon so will send a donation as long as you're still collecting.

I'm so sorry guys, from what I've heard you're amazing people, you just have a horrible amount of bad luck, thoughts to you and all the lost animals, R.I.P little guys x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

donation sent from me and ditta shell, let me know you got it. with having personal experience of this, we know what you are going through colin and clark and if we can help in anyway you have our numbers x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

A big thankyou to all the people have donated so far, its much appreciated:no1:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Freakinfreak said:


> Oh God, twice in a year is enough to destroy anyone's confidence, let alone once.
> 
> I didn't know either Colin nor Clark but I have so much sympathy for them, I really do hope they continue keeping after this
> 
> ...


I think the collection will be going on a while and I am sure all donations will be appreciated whether they arrive earlier or later! As for Col and Clark, you couldn't meet two nicer guys.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Nix said:


> I think the collection will be going on a while and I am sure all donations will be appreciated whether they arrive earlier or later! As for Col and Clark, you couldn't meet two nicer guys.


 
Thanks hun that `s exactly what I would have said:2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

:2thumb: No problem, I am sure that is what anyone who knows Col and Clark would have said!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Pm'd and money sent.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Pm'd and money sent.


Thankyou:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> donation sent from me and ditta shell, let me know you got it. with having personal experience of this, we know what you are going through colin and clark and if we can help in anyway you have our numbers x


 
Thankyou:2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

This is horrible, horrible news.

Please pass on my deepest sympathys to the both of them please Shell.

I'm speechless.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bothrops said:


> This is horrible, horrible news.
> 
> Please pass on my deepest sympathys to the both of them please Shell.
> 
> I'm speechless.


I will do.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

An update on the amount of money raised so far

*PayPal balance: * *£158.99 GBP* :no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Heres a message from Clark



Just realised what i said in my text earlier! Was meant to say that most of the small things (ie toiletries) are fine, just smoke damage that can be cleaned. Things that need replacing are the big things like bed, mattress and bedding as they just smell of smoke. Clothing wise i think we should be fine, my wardrobe was in the room where the fire was, but think the clothes will be fine after being washed(being done by my mum and colin's sister) 
Please will you thank everyone for their kind words from us both.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> An update on the amount of money raised so far
> 
> *PayPal balance: **£158.99 GBP* :no1:


That's excellent news Shell! :2thumb:


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

Sending my deepest sympathies to the both of you. This is one of my greatest fears with keeping exotics and I can't imagine the pain they are going through again. Sending big hugsxxx


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Really feel for them both. I'm hoping they will be okay in time and Colin will once again be hankering after me and my Pionus. All the best guys : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the donations recieved today:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Firstly, we'd like to thank you all for you well wishes, thoughts, messages & donations. We have been truly touched by the kindness & compassion of many people, the majority of who we have never met in person. This shows that internet friends do exist & that great friends can be made this way.

We'd like to thank Shell, for her support, kindness & for relaying messages back to you all from us. I know she is busy now, with baby mice, cats, as well as her usual chores. But she made time for us in this way, & for that we are truly grateful. 

The loss of my 4 Marmosets & my breeding group of Horsfield Tortoises was devastating, & the whole event seems a blur now. The firemen were great & did a fine job. 

The biggest thank you goes to Jonny (Dirtydozen on here), who lives across the road from us with his fiance Jen (Mrs Dirtydozen). Jonny was outside our house all the while the firemen were inside, ready to recieve animals. He helped remove the dogs, parrots & leopard tortoises, & he braved Clio's claws & caught her from her hiding place for the firemen. Then he made sure the firemen found my 2 small red-footed tortoises, which were hard for them to find. He was a rock & I do not know what I would have done without him that day. Then after all that, he & Jen are now housing the 3 bitches, & remaining 4 tortoises for us. I will repay Jonny & Jen back one day, some way.

The 2 cats are now being housed at a friend's in his spare bedroom. Joe, teh elderly Jack Russell Terrier, is being cared for at my parent's house, the 2 smaller parrots are at another friend's & Lola the Amazon parrot is at Clark's mums. 

We are waiting on the landlord to sort out the house, as we cannot live in it as it is. We are having to stop at my brother's house. The plumbing, gas, electrics & floorboards upstairs need attention. Then of course, the whole upstairs will need cleaning &/or repainting. We will need a new bed, mattress, bedding, curtains, carpets, & Clark will need some clothing. We are hoping the landlord pulls his finger out ASAP, but we aren't betting on it.

Once again, thank you all for your support & thoughts at this awful time. You truly are fabulous people! xxx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've replied to your post on the cat chat thread already, but just wanted to say that I'm so pleased you've managed to come on here and post about it.

Don't stay away too long!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thankyou for the donations recieved over the past couple of days:notworthy:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you all. You are a top bunch, & we have been truly touched by your kindness. Work is supposed to start on the house tomorrow.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's great news! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Todays total is *PayPal balance: * *£219.49 GBP* 

Ive got a pending e cheque and at least one normal cheque on the way 

:notworthy:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's brilliant!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Yay that is great, well done everyone!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

We can't believe the generousity of you all! We can't thank you enough!

Work started on the house today. The electrician has made a start with the wiring, & the plumber has brought a new boiler, which will be fitted tomorrow. Hopefully we may be able to move back in in a few days.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> We can't believe the generousity of you all! We can't thank you enough!
> 
> Work started on the house today. The electrician has made a start with the wiring, & the plumber has brought a new boiler, which will be fitted tomorrow. Hopefully we may be able to move back in in a few days.


 
You have a pm x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> You have a pm x


I don't :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't :lol2:


probibly full lol, hope you get sorted though x
: victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Work started on the house today. The electrician has made a start with the wiring, & the plumber has brought a new boiler, which will be fitted tomorrow. Hopefully we may be able to move back in in a few days.


That's great news Colin - I hope you can get back in next week. :2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a few bits of new equipment, thought I could sort them out pop them on here and highest offer gets them, I am stupidly broke due to a flood at ours so I would need the postage money but the offer price of what ever i sell I would like paid directly to the collection please.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

wohic said:


> I have a few bits of new equipment, thought I could sort them out pop them on here and highest offer gets them, I am stupidly broke due to a flood at ours so I would need the postage money but the offer price of what ever i sell I would like paid directly to the collection please.


 

Thats wonderful and very generous too:notworthy:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't :lol2:


 

How was I to know there was 2 people registered as Zooman:blush:
I blame it on me and handrearing kittens and my age:lol2:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

My god that is absolutely horrific news. I'm rarely speechless but I'm honestly shocked. My thoughts are with you and your family, I hope everything goes as smooth and as quickly as possible to get you home again. So sorry for your losses xxx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> That's great news Colin - I hope you can get back in next week. :2thumb:


Thanks Eileen. Well the boiler is now installed, just needs the electrician to do his bit on it, then the water turning back on. The electric board are coming out tomorrow to check the earthing of the wiring (or something like that). The plumber is coming back to install the bath again on Monday, & the gas man should be coming then too. So we may be back home about Tuesday. Plenty of cleaning & painting to do.



wohic said:


> I have a few bits of new equipment, thought I could sort them out pop them on here and highest offer gets them, I am stupidly broke due to a flood at ours so I would need the postage money but the offer price of what ever i sell I would like paid directly to the collection please.


Wow, that is incredibly generous of you! Thank you so very much!



Shell195 said:


> How was I to know there was 2 people registered as Zooman:blush:
> I blame it on me and handrearing kittens and my age:lol2:


 Were you due your next pill before you attempted to PM me deary? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Eileen. Well the boiler is now installed, just needs the electrician to do his bit on it, then the water turning back on. The electric board are coming out tomorrow to check the earthing of the wiring (or something like that). The plumber is coming back to install the bath again on Monday, & the gas man should be coming then too. So we may be back home about Tuesday. Plenty of cleaning & painting to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch it cheeky:whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Watch it cheeky:whip:


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

This morning I have made a payment to Colin and Clark of £225 on behalf of the generous people of RFUK (I still have a couple of cheques waiting to clear)

I will carry on collecting as long as people want to give but thought the bulk of the money should be given to them to put to good use

Thankyou all for being so generous:notworthy:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's an excellent amount - we have a lot of very generous caring people on here.

At the end of the day most of us are here because of our love for pets and it didn't take much imagination to imagine how I would feel if that happened to me!


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

We will donate an unrelated pair of baby Yemen Chameleons, whatever they sell for can go straight into the fund. 
Love Laura and Jamie xxxxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Chameleoco said:


> We will donate an unrelated pair of baby Yemen Chameleons, whatever they sell for can go straight into the fund.
> Love Laura and Jamie xxxxx


 

That is so generous, Thankyou:notworthy:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Firstly, we'd like to thank you all for you well wishes, thoughts, messages & donations. We have been truly touched by the kindness & compassion of many people, the majority of who we have never met in person. This shows that internet friends do exist & that great friends can be made this way.
> 
> ...


no need 2 repay hunny u did so much for me just over a year ago dont know what i would have done without u. 

its been lovely having the animals here just wish it was under different circumstances, jessica has loved feeding the torts and playing with the doggies they have been no trouble at all, it just jake being a little :devil:!!!! lol but u cant blame the lad with daisys good looks :lol2:

well done 2 shell for all the help its nice 2 know theres lots a people there for u :no1: it was such a horrible day n i couldnt believe it was happening. 

rip babies u will be missed but will be in our hearts  4eva x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> no need 2 repay hunny u did so much for me just over a year ago dont know what i would have done without u.
> 
> its been lovely having the animals here just wish it was under different circumstances, jessica has loved feeding the torts and playing with the doggies they have been no trouble at all, it just jake being a little :devil:!!!! lol but u cant blame the lad with daisys good looks :lol2:
> 
> ...


Thanks hun. Hopefully you'll be minus 3 dogs & 4 tortoises in a couple of days xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Chameleoco said:


> We will donate an unrelated pair of baby Yemen Chameleons, whatever they sell for can go straight into the fund.
> Love Laura and Jamie xxxxx


Laura, that is very sweet of you & Jamie. xx


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun. Hopefully you'll be minus 3 dogs & 4 tortoises in a couple of days xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


jakes not 2 bad 2day, daisy must be cuming out of season just need 2 bend the bars n the door back in place 2 his cage lol little buggar really wanted 2 lose his V, ha ha unlucky lad ur staying a virgin ur whole life :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> jakes not 2 bad 2day, daisy must be cuming out of season just need 2 bend the bars n the door back in place 2 his cage lol little buggar really wanted 2 lose his V, ha ha unlucky lad ur staying a virgin ur whole life :whistling2:


:lol2: poor Jakey!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Another £50 paypal payment has been sent over to Colin and Clark

Thankyou:notworthy:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Another £50 paypal payment has been sent over to Colin and Clark
> 
> Thankyou:notworthy:


Thanks to Shell & all of you who have been so generous, not only in monetary terms, but in the messages & posts that have helped make this awful time a little bit more bearable. You are all fantastic.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Another £20 sent to Colin and Clark

Thankyou:notworthy:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Another £20 sent to Colin and Clark
> 
> Thankyou:notworthy:


Wow, thanks everyone!

We have a plumber & gas man coming tomorrow, so if they get the gas & water back on, we may be able to start moving back in in a day or two.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Jesus. I am so sorry to hear about this. I barely come in this section anymore.
I am sorry sorry at your loss and what with what had already happened, I know it must have been a huge loss.
Hugs to you and your partner. I hope everything can be sorted out. Much love to the animals aswell and those who have helped to take care of tehm at this, most harsh of times. xx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Jesus. I am so sorry to hear about this. I barely come in this section anymore.
> I am sorry sorry at your loss and what with what had already happened, I know it must have been a huge loss.
> Hugs to you and your partner. I hope everything can be sorted out. Much love to the animals aswell and those who have helped to take care of tehm at this, most harsh of times. xx


Thanks Laura x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The first of the animals are moving back into the house tomorrow morning. Sahara & Savannah, my 2 Leopard Tortoises, are returning to the house to give Jen & Jonny, who have been looking after them for us, more room for their own animals. I can't wait to have them in my care again! :flrt:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> The first of the animals are moving back into the house tomorrow morning. Sahara & Savannah, my 2 Leopard Tortoises, are returning to the house to give Jen & Jonny, who have been looking after them for us, more room for their own animals. I can't wait to have them in my care again! :flrt:


Thats great news that you are able to start to move back in so soon!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's excellent Colin - soon you'll hopefully all be back together again.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It wont be long until you are back together in your house:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well the plumber has been today, & has put in a new bath, finished work on the boiler & turned the water supply on. The gas man is coming out tomorrow to service the back-boiler & fire, so we will have heating. 

Sahara & Savannah, the 2 Leopard Tortoises, returned home today, which was nice & I kept going to them to watch them for short periods. Tomorrow evening, Chester & Cherry the 2 Red-Footed Tortoises, & the 3 bitches Daisy, Lolly & Indy, should be coming home too.
:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Well the plumber has been today, & has put in a new bath, finished work on the boiler & turned the water supply on. The gas man is coming out tomorrow to service the back-boiler & fire, so we will have heating.
> 
> Sahara & Savannah, the 2 Leopard Tortoises, returned home today, which was nice & I kept going to them to watch them for short periods. Tomorrow evening, Chester & Cherry the 2 Red-Footed Tortoises, & the 3 bitches Daisy, Lolly & Indy, should be coming home too.
> :2thumb:


 Great news 
Whens Joe coming back?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Great news
> Whens Joe coming back?


Joe has been staying at my parent's house on his won, as my mum isn't used to the other dogs (she is actually scared of dogs, but is used to Joe). He will be coming home probably Tuesday. Same with the cats, we will probably collect them from our friend Dave's on Tuesday evening.


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Laura, that is very sweet of you & Jamie. xx


No probs Colin, they are currently approx 2 months, so should be up for sale soon. I hope you and Clarke are both ok, what a terrible thing to happen xxxxxxx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Just thought I'd let all those of you who donated to the fund that we havent used the money collected yet, as we are waiting until the whole of the upstairs has been painted & therefore doesn't smell of smoke, as we wouldn't want a new bed to take on any smells etc. It shouldn't be long until we can use the money to make our bedroom seem more homely than it is now (2 single mattresses on the floor). Thank you all once again :flrt:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Col, can you PM me with your home address please hun?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Finally we have put the money all you fabulous people donated to good use. We were supposed to be going to a fun dog show today, but as it was peeing down & the show was outside, we decided to go bed shopping instead. We waited until we had done much of the decorating upstairs before getting a new bed, so we have been sleeping on mattresses on the floor so far. But now we have a lovely huge bed, great comfy mattress & some nice bedding. So a huge thank you to all of you who suppoerted us through a horrid time, & a great big hug to Shell for organising it all.

Here it is:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Finally we have put the money all you fabulous people donated to good use. We were supposed to be going to a fun dog show today, but as it was peeing down & the show was outside, we decided to go bed shopping instead. We waited until we had done much of the decorating upstairs before getting a new bed, so we have been sleeping on mattresses on the floor so far. But now we have a lovely huge bed, great comfy mattress & some nice bedding. So a huge thank you to all of you who suppoerted us through a horrid time, & a great big hug to Shell for organising it all.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> image


 


Cool bed 
I will have that hug in person when I eventually come and collect the snugglesafe pad:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Cool bed
> I will have that hug in person when I eventually come and collect the snugglesafe pad:flrt:


You certainly will hun! :flrt:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I haven't forgotten to send you that picture btw. Incoming soon


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> I haven't forgotten to send you that picture btw. Incoming soon


Aww thanks chuck, I'd forgotten about it actually! :lol2:


----------

